# freeway scares me



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Does anyone else here get an immediate panic attack as soon as you drive on the freeway? I do my breathing techniques which don't seem to work and end up getting really dizzy which makes me even more panicky that I will crash because of my dizziness







. My husband is very upset because he wants to buy a house but we cannot afford to buy a house in the city and would have to buy a house in the suburbs which would require me to take the freeway or leave home 1-1/2 to2 hours early to get to work. I also cannot drive on bridges. Not just big bridges but even the little dinky ones. Even though I'm on Zoloft 150mg/day (which has helped me tremendously), I cannot seem to get over this bump.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi - I had your problem for years. I could not drive on the freeway - was always terrified that somehow I'd get forced onto a freeway and when I drove on it I was so scared it felt dangerous. I'd often have this thing where the car felt like it was going SO FAST and the road was coming AT ME which made it feel like I was out of control and coulnt' judge distances or speed. I had a lot of trouble with merging as well. I also could not drive over bridges!! I have since "gotten over" my fear of driving on the highway and I drive on it all the time without a second thought. Infact, I feel very free like a bird when I'm driving on it b/c for so long I was so afraid. I'm also driving over 2 large briges (the Golden Gate -which goes over the ocean) (and the Bay Bridge - 2miles long going over the San Francisco Bay). I think for something like this unfortunately you just have to do it no matter how scared you feel. You have to get so frustrated with how you feel restricted that you just do it again and again and tell yourself that you are capable! And get your husband to support you without making you feel guilty. You may feel more comfortable to start these driving exercises when you are by yourself - so you can pace yoruself and self talk through it without any expectations. Make a list of the scary things you want to get over and really force yourself to do them. I think it works b/c my phobias were very severe. And I know that you may already be driving on highway and still scared - thinking, well this isn't helping me I'm still scared or getting worse. Well, you just have to do it more and more and while you are driving you let yourself get scared and then you tell yourself how capable you are. The point is to drive and change your experience with it - and you CAN do that. You stop doing this exercise when you start loving driving! I'm serious. Phobias can be gotten over.The last things on my lists are subway and plane (my biggest fear). I'm glad I read this post b/c it reminds me I have a lot of work to do! And I've been avoiding it! And yes, I'm scared!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks! I know to get over it I will have to do it but I am not ready yet. I tried it the other day and the cars felt like they were going to 200 mph and I thought that I waas going to die. Will wait to try agin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

yes, wait till your anxiety lessens a bit - that kind of thing fluctuates all the time. i know exactly what you mean about cars going 200 mph - i used to get that so bad. i can tell you though that its a product of the anxiety and not a perception problem or anything like that. it will change once you get more comfortable. good for you that you are trying. just keep that up. i found a combination of babying myself and pushing myself worked well. when i didn't feel like i could handle it at all i'd baby myself, but when i felt the anxiety lessen a bit i'd force myself to go do it even though it was still very very frightening and i'd get those awful sensations. and i knew i wasn't safe on the road feeling that way - but heck, you just have to get through it. do whatever you can to help you get on that highway and zoom along! soon you will feel as free as a bird and once you start getting an inkling of that feeling it just gets better everyday. the best part of this is the whole process teaches you how to deal wiht your anxiety and gives you confidence. if you want to pm me for support that is fine. i don't tend to visit this forum often.


----------

